
Why the use of TypeScript in your team could be worthwhile - zauberware
https://www.zauberware.com/en/articles/2019/typescript
======
self_awareness
Last time I've tried to use TypeScript was in a NativeScript project, but
webpack was throwing out of memory errors during compilation of my small app.

(however, I'm not an experienced web developer, so it could be because I did
something wrong)

------
jamil7
> Frontend development without the use of Javascript is no longer an option
> today.

Huh? if anything it's the easiest it's ever been to do frontend development
without javascript.

~~~
zauberware
Maybe I should call it "Web Frontend development"? Not only frontend?

Or do you have a good approach for web development without JS?

